# Can you help me find a specific real fight video?



## Jason Smith (Apr 21, 2016)

A couple of years ago I saw a real fight video of a ground and pound situation.  It was typical American hood fight video in a suburban street where one guy has got his opponent in the full mount and is shouting at him some thing like "thats why I am champion". Then from out of shot the guy on the bottom's Mum runs into shot and kicks the guy in the mount in the head and KOs him.

I searched through a fair few fight compilations but can't seem to find it. 
The footage was also in a Krav Maga video illustrating the dangers of going to the ground which is exactly what I want it for.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 21, 2016)

Of course there is plenty more videos of people getting sucker punched standing. So I am not sure how you are any safer.


----------



## Jason Smith (Apr 21, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Of course there is plenty more videos of people getting sucker punched standing. So I am not sure how you are any safer.



Thanks for finding this video it is much appreciated and you are right you can be sucker punched while standing as well as on the ground but there are definitely limitations and disadvantages to the floor.   Firstly the mother in this video is highly unlikely to have the power or technique to KO someone standing, but anyone can throw a soccer kick to the head which has a fair chance of a KO just like this mum.  

The other thing about the floor is if there is a second combatant  and you see them coming, you have hard choices to make.  Ie you can choose to persist in trying to ground and pound or submit the first assailant on the floor, and hope that you can wear the attacks of the standing attacker until you eliminate the first. Bas Rutten boast he has done this but he is the former heavy weight UFC champion, the majority of us couldn't. Or the other option is let go of the first guy and get to your feet and hope you can defend yourself against both of them as you do this.  Of course there are many variables, but both are very very tough.  Don't get me wrong I really appreciate the jiujitsu game and I do practice ground fighting, but it has it's limitations and multiple attackers is one of them.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Apr 23, 2016)

drop bear said:


> So I am not sure how you are any safer.


That's just a failure of imagination.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 23, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> That's just a failure of imagination.



What is a failure of imagination?

Most guys when they fight groups loose.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Apr 23, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Most guys when they fight groups loose.


But they have a better chance of avoiding having to fight a group when they have more mobility.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 23, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> But they have a better chance of avoiding having to fight a group when they have more mobility.


To discount a method you really need a better method. Not just an alternative method.

This method need to be supported on its own merits.

So if you are to suggest something dosent work well against multiple guys. You had better Have a pretty consistantly proven method of not getting bashed by those guys.

And there isn't one.

Multiple guys gan get most people drag them to the ground and stomp a persons guts out. Don't fight multiple guys. I have done it and it sucks.

Mobility is mostly rubbish. OK. You punch someone the other guy punches you. Times that by however many people are beating you up. That is not a sensible place to fight from.

Standing is not a solution.

There are tactical elements you can use in big fights. But if you have broken the equation down to standing is good GNP is bad then you are wrong.

One major element people miss is you have to reduce their numbers. So if you GNP a guy you may finish him more quickly than if you try to take them on standing.

And this is an important element. Because multiples also have better cardio than you do.

There is more than one factor to address when you have this discussion.

I can set up a bunch of mma guys to practice this if you want. You will get dragged down in seconds.

Mobility isn't standing up. It is running around trying to snipe people. A completely different tactical approach than you will get doing martial arts.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 23, 2016)

drop bear said:


> To discount a method you really need a better method. Not just an alternative method.
> 
> This method need to be supported on its own merits.
> 
> ...


Ok the first 19 seconds of the video where someone drops the metal weapon .. WTF.. If I have a metal weapon in my hands, I'm not going to drop it so that someone else can pick it up and hit me with it.  There's some humor in the guy running around with it. That metal pipe must have changed hands at least 6 times.  One of those fights was a gang initiation.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Apr 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> To discount a method you really need a better method.



Who said I was discounting it?



drop bear said:


> if you are to suggest something dosent work well against multiple guys.



Not what I am suggesting at all. I am suggesting that you have a higher chance of avoiding a mass beating if you do not limit your mobility by being on the ground.



drop bear said:


> Standing is not a solution.



That is why you also have to move around.



drop bear said:


> There are tactical elements you can use in big fights. But if you have broken the equation down to standing is good GNP is bad then you are wrong.



Which I haven't done.



drop bear said:


> Mobility isn't standing up. It is running around trying to snipe people.



It is a lot harder to run around when you are on the ground.



drop bear said:


> You punch someone the other guy punches you.



That is why you have to have effective striking so that you don't have to hit each attacker more than once or twice.


----------



## Jason Smith (Apr 24, 2016)

Obviously the complexity of a situation increases when it is not just two people but a  whole gang. But regardless of numbers the best way to fight multiple combatants is one at a time. Whether you are on the floor or standing it is incredibly hard to fight two people simultaneously. Moving and positioning so you don't allow yourself to get surrounded is key. I am not saying it is easy but trying to keep your opponents in the road of each other, but it presents the best way to minimise risk of being sucker punched or being overwhelmed.  Of course you can't do that on the ground so there is a massive and distinct advantage to being on your feet in any situation with the potential of multiple attackers.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Ok the first 19 seconds of the video where someone drops the metal weapon .. WTF.. If I have a metal weapon in my hands, I'm not going to drop it so that someone else can pick it up and hit me with it.  There's some humor in the guy running around with it. That metal pipe must have changed hands at least 6 times.  One of those fights was a gang initiation.



Yeah that no rules in a street fight business means a lot of random situations can happen.
I did like that one guy who fire off a spinning kick.

Shows flair.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> That is why you have to have effective striking so that you don't have to hit each attacker more than once or twice



I use magic no touch that just knocks them out all at once.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2016)

Jason Smith said:


> Obviously the complexity of a situation increases when it is not just two people but a  whole gang. But regardless of numbers the best way to fight multiple combatants is one at a time. Whether you are on the floor or standing it is incredibly hard to fight two people simultaneously. Moving and positioning so you don't allow yourself to get surrounded is key. I am not saying it is easy but trying to keep your opponents in the road of each other, but it presents the best way to minimise risk of being sucker punched or being overwhelmed.  Of course you can't do that on the ground so there is a massive and distinct advantage to being on your feet in any situation with the potential of multiple attackers.



Just position them so that you fight them one at a time then GNP that one person. Stand back up. Knock the next guy out with two punches. Then do other stuff.

They are kind of non solutions. I am sorry. I know there is an idea that if we try hard enough we will win. Nobody wants a self defence scenario to end with you will probably get bashed. (Or if unarmed against a knife. Probably get stabbed)
But at full pace the odds are not good.

In a multiple attack. Mabye have as many tools at your disposal as you can so that you can fight in whatever best position presents itself. Then avoid that multiple dynamic like the plague.

Otherwise you have a lot of factors that you have to consider. If for example you are getting beaten up standing then going to the ground on your terms may be preferable.

You may have enough time and space to go to the ground and finish a guy you otherwise may not be able to standing.

You may be taken to the ground and have to fight from there.

You may have the numbers on your side. And take the guy down is in your favour.

There are elements to be aware of and things you can try. Not hard and fast do,s and don't,s and to look at this issue properly you need to look at it more complexly than stand up good ground bad.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Apr 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> I use magic no touch that just knocks them out all at once.


I find that just as silly as you do bud.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Apr 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Just position them so that you fight them one at a time then GNP that one person. Stand back up. Knock the next guy out with two punches.



Problem with that is by the time you finish GNPing the first guy the other guys have changed position and have jumped on you.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Yeah that no rules in a street fight business means a lot of random situations can happen.
> I did like that one guy who fire off a spinning kick.
> 
> Shows flair.


Yeah I caught that too.  It was decent.  I wonder if he taught himself that or if he actually had some formal training.  I also wonder if he was letting off similar kicks during the chaos.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> Problem with that is by the time you finish GNPing the first guy the other guys have changed position and have jumped on you.



Who cares. You are handing out knock outs like candy.


----------



## crazydiamond (Apr 29, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Of course there is plenty more videos of people getting sucker punched standing. So I am not sure how you are any safer.



This video is not working for me - can someone re-post a link ?


----------

